# What is the deal with coconut?



## Angry Canadian Girl (Dec 1, 2010)

In my never ending quest to find something that makes my D go away for good, or at least for a long time, I have been finding articles who swear on coconut macaroons. I don't really want to eat a tonne of macaroons because I need to lose a few pounds anyway but it got me wondering about coconut itself. Coconut water really came to my attention watching Dr Oz and his "Diarrhea busting drink". Anyway I keep coming up with different information on coconut. Some say it stops D and other say it stops constipation. Some say it helps D and other say it makes it worse. Which one is it? I tried the Diarrhea drink and it tasted good, but coconut water isn't cheap! Does anyone know what the truth is regarding coconut or is it like Metamucil in that it helps C and D? It is the tastiest remedy I have found if it works.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't know anything about macaroons stopping D; never heard that before. Where did you read it?Coconut itself (and the water/milk) is relatively high in fructose which means that, for people sensitive to the FODMAPs, it will probably cause D rather than curing it.I ate some of that coconut milk "ice cream" one time and felt terrible (gas, bloating to point of looking pregnant, and abdominal pain) afterwards. Never again.edit: coconut also has electrolytes; maybe that's why some like it for d (the little "d", dehydration, not the big "D").


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Coconut macaroons has been mostly discussed on The People's Pharmacy and generally for Crohn's disease. Most of the theory is about the fats in the coconut and that probably isn't in the coconut water (it does have electrolytes and I'm not sure what would help for constipation, but it is one of those things that seems to get a it cures everything kind of press so hard to know what the truth is).The coconut cookies was only a couple a day, not that much so you may be able to budget them into your diet fairly easily.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

if u want the benefits of coconut,, get the virgin coconut oil...........it has alot of beneficial things in it..........u can cook or fry foods with it & bake with it.........the only way to find out if it's good for u, is to try some & it's not expensive.............it's good for dry skin, too..........so much good in a fat..........for candida, u can try the lauric acid, which is the important part for that.........i make my own lip balms &pain salve, like ben gay or vicks & such & use coconut oil for the base..........it's amazing stuff & ll natural...........it's antibacterial, antifungal & antiseptic............cmt..............


----------



## Angry Canadian Girl (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.sharecare.com/question/natural-way-fight-diarrheaHere is the link to the drink. I tried it and I can't say it made me feel any better just having the one but it tasted pretty good.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

crstar said:


> if u want the benefits of coconut,, get the virgin coconut oil...........it has alot of beneficial things in it..........u can cook or fry foods with it & bake with it.........the only way to find out if it's good for u, is to try some & it's not expensive.............it's good for dry skin, too..........so much good in a fat..........for candida, u can try the lauric acid, which is the important part for that.........i make my own lip balms &pain salve, like ben gay or vicks & such & use coconut oil for the base..........it's amazing stuff & ll natural...........it's antibacterial, antifungal & antiseptic............cmt..............


Coconut oil is good... I don't eat it, but I put it on my hair once a week. I have curly hair that tends to get dry in the winter months and I find this helps quite a bit.


----------



## Aurametrix (Mar 30, 2011)

There was only one person posting here - Gardenlady - who said that young coconut juice or 2 tablespoons of flaked coconut are helping her (with ulcerative colitis). There was a discussion on whether coconut milk can stop D symptoms, but the person who started this experiment never posted again, and never reported the results. According to other posts, coconut-flavored drinks or small amount of coconut flakes instead of nut can help to keep down the sweet cravings.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I love chopped pieces of fresh coconut, that was until the last time. I had a few pieces well probably about 10 pieces and was up all night with diarrhea. Not that that is unusual but I was having a good week at the time and I was being very careful about what was eating, so I have been too scared to eat it since. Along with my huge list of other foods that "might" have caused the problems. My list of safe foods to eat gets smaller and smaller but of course it may not have been the coconut at all ??


----------

